# NDGs



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

How are NDGs selling around you :feeling frustrated
Grrr


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

All of ours sold before they were a week old... 
Have never had a problem so far.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well this is an accident buckling and is little bitty

I wish I could sell him and get rid of him but no one wants him for a reasonable price


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You selling him as a buck or wether?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

At this point a buck but in another couple weeks a wether.

I love his mother and his father, and his siblings, but dispise him. 
He is my "scape" goat in a mental way. 
I just blame all bad stuff on him. Even when my meanest milk goat has a little less milk than normal 
Just kind of takes away the stress


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Nigerians sell really well around here. I'm actually going to start breeding them this winter hopefully, to make money to pay for our other goats feed.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Is he bad, or just one of those animals whose personality clashes with yours? Even though I am an animal lover, every once in a while, I will come across an animal that I can not stand! For no reason, I just don't like them!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Exactly, from the very start (minute he was born he has hated me and since I also raise meat goats I cant waste all my rime trying to make a naturaly stuck up goat like me

Om the plus side he is just gorgeous, but downside he gets in with his momma and my other dairy does and drains his momma and lessens the others 
I am just at the point where he needs to go
Also for some reason he holds his ears like a donkey and I dispise donkeys ( long story that ended with a guard donkey that is no more , he killed several does so justice was served) any way I think this kid has it out for me


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Where do you live?


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Ne Kansas


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Bummer. I'm looking for a ND buck right now, but I don't think I'll be going through Kansas anytime soon!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Darn he would be perfect for you : Cheshire cat smile:


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha!! I'm sure you would think that at this point!  I do have family in Kansas, but not planning on visiting anytime soon....


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Well today he is much better and got bak in his pen with his brother little brat smiled at me and did the donkey ears


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

You're making me REALLY want him, and I haven't even seen pics of him! He sounds like a little stinker!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I seperated him and put him in with my little weaning babies and he wants back in with his momma pic one is him pic two is his sis pic three is his brother and pic 4 is momma and the family weeks ago


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Little brat is back with mama, im gonna tape her tears JK dont have time for that

But that is an option in the future, because she does this eveytime, last time I kept her wether and he left the farm for two months came back and he got right down to buisness and got to nursing, wont happen this time if I have anything to say about it


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

He is a cutie! I hope you are able to sell him soon. I'm sure there's somebody out there who would love him! Good luck!


----------



## animalcowgirl (May 28, 2013)

They are so cute! Good luck!


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks I just hope we make it through this storm

Wish us luck


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't sell anything I got. I got 2 does and a buckling and nothing is selling. And I've got the prices rock bottom


----------

